# Bathroom - Occupancy Indicator



## LGreene (Nov 13, 2010)

I saw something in a manufacturer's marketing information about a code requirement for single bathrooms - that an occupancy indicator is required on the outside to indicate whether someone is in the bathroom.  I haven't been able to find anything on that.  Have any of you seen this requirement?


----------



## Paul Sweet (Nov 15, 2010)

IPC 310.4 Water closet compartment.

Each water closet utilized by the public or employees shall occupy a separate compartment with walls or partitions and a door enclosing the fixtures to ensure privacy.

Exceptions:

1.   Water closet compartments shall not be required in a single-occupant toilet room with a lockable door.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Nov 15, 2010)

IPC 310.4 Water closet compartment.

"Each water closet utilized by the public or employees shall occupy a separate compartment with walls or partitions and a door enclosing the fixtures to ensure privacy.

Exceptions:

1.   Water closet compartments shall not be required in a single-occupant toilet room with a lockable door."

I don't know where the indicator requirement comes from.


----------



## LGreene (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks Paul.  I had tracked down the "lockable door" requirement but the indicator may have been an unfounded rumor.


----------



## mark handler (Nov 15, 2010)

Lori

It is also not in the California Codes, (UPC)


----------



## Architect1281 (Dec 7, 2010)

wouldn't the indicator be the door she no open?


----------

